
Ask HN: How to rest to actually feel refreshed? - ainar-g
The work is getting more and more stressful. I am at the point right now where the weekend flies by, and I don&#x27;t feel much better on Monday then I felt on Friday.<p>On weekdays I mostly watch movies or Youtube and read HN articles until I fall asleep. On weekends I either do the same, or go for a walk, or go shopping.<p>So my questions are:<p>1. What should&#x2F;shouldn&#x27;t I do in those few hours before sleep to feel better in the morning?<p>2. What should&#x2F;shouldn&#x27;t I do during weekends to actually feel refreshed and ready for the work week?
======
LinuxBender
In my opinion, movies, youtube and HN are probably not good things to help you
sleep. They provide endorphin / dopamine response and that will keep your
brain active and wanting more. A starting point in my opinion, would be dim
light and something non exciting, but this varies wildly with each person.

------
adiusmus
Experiments are fun.

1\. Weekdays Stop all movies, YouTube for a week. Read a book instead.
Exercise. Vary this for several weeks. Some weeks bring YouTube back. Other
weeks do movies. Variation.

2\. Weekends Don’t do any entertainment on weekends that you did during the
week. Eg If you watched movies during week don’t do that on weekend.

Try it and see what happens.

